# D750 vs D810



## HeldInTheMoment (Jun 21, 2016)

Question as old as time, well as long as they have both been out...

Never-the-less, the choice is killing me! I do a wide variety of photo styles; mostly weddings, engagement photos, and motocross. I want to leave my D7100 for Motocross and get a D750 or D810 for the wedding aspect.

Thoughts?


----------



## jaomul (Jun 21, 2016)

Both great

D750 is more suited to your uses imo


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jun 21, 2016)

See, I thought that before but then I read more and more about the D810 and find that to work for my weddings/portrait work better. Then with some of the other work I do, I think the D750 would be better. The D7100 DX camera does just fine for motocross and is weather sealed, so the new FX camera is geared towards portrait work and weddings.

...wish I could afford both haha


----------



## jaomul (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't think either wouldn't work out, but 24mp files are easier on space, ram and seem to be slightly better at higher iso, also allows slightly more fps.

I'd love either, would take a d810 if given a choice, but your lenses need to be up to task also. 24mp puts less demand on lenses, no point in getting a 36mp cam if your lenses don't reflect the resolution.

To be honest I think 24mp is enough for most things, it's human nature to want more


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for the input! I know my lens are not top notch right now, but they are quickly growing. I just need to continue to get input, advise, and see what works best as I continue to look for upgrades.

The thing that worries me with the D750 is the Autofocus Points, all in the middle of the frame. Does the D810 have them spread out more?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 21, 2016)

Honestly I think the D750 or the D810 would do a fantastic job for weddings and engagement photos.  

If it were me I'd probably be leaning towards the D810


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jun 21, 2016)

I am leaning towards the D810 as well, but the D750 certainly packs a punch. Though, when I upgrade I am going to do it right...not "settle" then upgrade again in a few months.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 21, 2016)

In reality the focus points on the d750 are not that much more tightly packed than the d810.

I didn't compare side by side, but there's very little to complain about when it comes to the d750 focus system in use


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks Again!

I guess my other concern is one being more outdated than the other, especially with rumors of the D850 coming out and other new cameras. Though, something new will ALWAYS be coming out...


----------



## manny212 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have the 810 and shoot fashion , portraits etc . And for this I find it a fantastic tool . If I had to shoot a horse race or something fast , I'd probably opt for the 750 ( grant you I do not own , nor have i shot a 750) . Don't get me wrong for my purposes the 810 is fast enough . Great resolution . Have never had a focus issue . Fine lowlight ( i don't pixel peep ). I do have all Pro glass , just FYI . 

In reality don think you go wrong with either . Go grab and play with them both , see which one "feels" right to you . Good luck


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have both.  I like both.  I do most of the portraits with my D800 and high ISO/fast pace stuff with D750.  I can shoot an entire wedding with either one but I prefer the color pallet of my D800 .


----------



## goodguy (Jun 21, 2016)

I shoot events and weddings with my D750
As others said both will be able to do the job.
My second camera is a D3300, if needed I could shoot a whole event with the D3300 so saying I can shoot a whole event isn't the point, the point is what camera you will choose and why.
I would go with the D750 for few reasons.
1.Its cheaper, with the difference you can get a used Tamron 70-200mm 2.8 VC which is my main lens for events.
2.The AF is supposed to lock focus better with the D750, centre point is -3EV while from what I know the one on the D810 is -2EV and from my experience this is a very important point.
3.I don't need more resolution for events, 24MP is more then enough, 36MP create bigger files which are not helpful for me but would slow my processing.
4.D750 is slightly better in low light, not a big deal but worth mentioning
5.Rumors say the D810 is to be replaced soon but then what the heck do I know.
6.D750 tilting screen actually is helpful when you need to shoot above or bellow.
7.D750 is a bit lighter, a bit smaller and I think sits more comfortably in the hand due to its deeper grip, when you need to have your camera in your hands sometime for 6, 8 or even 10 hours this becomes pretty important.


----------



## PaulWog (Jun 21, 2016)

It looks like you still need certain glass. A macro lens. The 70-200 f2.8. Certain primes are useful for weddings. It is my opinion that an ultra-wide angle lens is worth having for wedding photography as well.

If you are having difficulties balancing the cost of the D810 and the 70-200 f2.8, then the D750 is a *clear* choice.

The *ONLY* reason to get the D810 is for the extra resolution. Please explain, concisely, the situation where the D750 just won't cut it. If you can't type it out in words, and pose a good argument to yourself and anyone else, then you know you want the D810 for one reason: Because you've got it in your head that it's the more fun toy.


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jun 22, 2016)

@PaulWog, well put!


----------



## chuasam (Jun 22, 2016)

I got my first D810 on preorder. A year later when the D750 came out I could have gotten one but I got a second D810. A good friend of mine who is one of the top wedding photographers uses a D750. Better low light and you don't really need the resolution. 

I chose the D810 because I liked the ergonomics more. It is a progress from the F100 to D300 to D700.


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jun 22, 2016)

The D810 has higher megapixels, even though 24 is more than enough, but the D750 does have an AA filter and does not have the pro button configuration on the body.

Though, from what I hear the AA and High ISO is better than the D810 and a great camera for weddings/portraits.


----------



## Dave442 (Jun 22, 2016)

As you are actively using the D7100, and looks like you plan to continue to do so, then the D750 is the body that has the control layout that is similar and just based on that it is my recommendation . 

If you had made a strong preference for the layout of the D810 but concerned over price then I would suggest a refurbished D800, that gives you the AF-ON button, 1/250 flash sync and the larger top LCD (just a few of the things I like to have).


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jun 22, 2016)

I do like the AF-ON button with the D810 and the 1/250 sync, but the dual SD in the D750 is better for me than the CF/SD slots in the D810. Also, I don't need the 36MP in the D810...24MP is just fine.

Still hard to decide as I don't want to get the wrong camera, regret it, sell, and buy again...


----------



## chuasam (Jun 22, 2016)

HeldInTheMoment said:


> I do like the AF-ON button with the D810 and the 1/250 sync, but the dual SD in the D750 is better for me than the CF/SD slots in the D810. Also, I don't need the 36MP in the D810...24MP is just fine.
> 
> Still hard to decide as I don't want to get the wrong camera, regret it, sell, and buy again...


they both will still take pictures


----------



## goodguy (Jun 22, 2016)

The D810 will potentially will produce sharper images but you will be hard pressed to really see the differences.
I mean you will need to pixel peep the heck to find it.
In normal use you will not see any difference and for weddings and events you don't need super sharp anyways.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 22, 2016)

I had a D700 and now shoot the D810 exclusively. I have wedding and event experience but currently only shoot female portraits. The D810 is excellent for landscape and portraiture. I'd never use it for a wedding or any event of length. It's too much memory consumption both in RAM usage and storage. 

I don't know much about the 750, does it have a full shutter (shoot to 1/8000)? If not that'd be a concern. If so I'd go that route for a more mixed style of shooting.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 27, 2016)

The D750 is 24 Megapixel, base ISO 100, *max shutter speed 1/4000 sec*, flash sync 1/200 sec, and it has a weakish AA-Filter, too.

It also has no AF-ON button and it has a realy mode dial with the somewhat problematic weird Nikon style U1/U2 buttons that I cant for my life manage to make do what I want them to (once spend a really long time trying to get them set to shutter priority 1/60 sec for video. Just wouldnt do it).

Love its low weight and compactness and flipscreen, but the D810 is clearly the Nikon flagship.


----------



## LukeSalter (Jul 8, 2016)

goodguy said:


> I would go with the D750 for few reasons.
> 1.Its cheaper, with the difference you can get a used Tamron 70-200mm 2.8 VC which is my main lens for events.



Personally 100% agree with this, considering your current glas you wouldn't get the full benifits of the D810 save the difference and upgrade your glas


----------



## billydoo73 (Aug 3, 2016)

I have both and they are both fantastic.  But, for ultra low light or action I go to the D750.  The D810 at ISO 64 is spectacular.  Great for the studio or static portraits outside with fast glass.


----------



## DScience (Aug 3, 2016)

D8010 just for the 1/8000 shutter speed.


----------



## DScience (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh wait, didn't know you needed better glass..get the D750.


----------

